# ipod viewer avec ipod 5ème génération



## labrute (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

ma fille vient de recevoir un ipod nano 5ème génération tout beau tout neuf.
Ipod viewer ne le reconnais pas. Cecidit, je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis le passage à Snow Leo.
Est-ce un pb nouvel Ipod ou Snow leopard?
Avez-vous un autre moyen de copier sa musique qui est sur mon Imac sans écraser son contenu avec mon Itunes?
Merci,

Olivier dit La Brute


----------



## labrute (11 Juillet 2010)

Bon,
J'ai essayé avec mon "vieil" Ipod, c'est pareil.
Ipod viewer commence à importer tous les fichiers et les listes de lecture puis annonce "an error occured while importing...".
D'auters ont ce problème?
(soft de l'ipod à jour et ipod viewer 3.0.1; imac en 10.6.4)

Merci

---------- Post added at 12h55 ---------- Previous post was at 12h13 ----------

Bon je me fais les questions et les réponses.

ça marche avec Podworks http://www.imtoo.com/pod-works.html qui ne me demande ni de m'enregistrer, ni d'acheter la licence. 

Si quelqu'un à la réponse pour le problème Ipodviewer, ça m'interesse quand même.

Amitiés.

NB. Attention, soyons clair, ces outils sont prévus pour transférer/sauvegarde/restaurer des fichiers légalement acquis sans se prendre la tête ou se faire effacer des fichiers par itunes. 
(je rapelle que Itunes - en configuration par défaut - risque de bousiller votre librarie dès que vous connectez votre ipad sur le mac d'un pote par exemple pour lui passer un fichier de photos que vous avez stocké sur l'Ipad.)


----------

